# Who is going to step up tomorrow?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Someone has to...tomorrow is a MUST WIN! I say Michael Finley steps up and has 20 points.

What say you?*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I say look for Van Horn to come off the bench and give us a solid 15 points and about 6 or 7 boards. Then Dirk will be Dirk lets hope and then let Terry be good and Devin play good defense on Mike James that will be huge. And maybe even a little MArquis Daniels as well. and lets not forget alan Henderson.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im thinking Finley and Dirk will have big games tonight. KVH will play well off the bench I hope. I want to see our players making shots early in the game.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Easy DH, everyone, or they will be on the bench!
Want to bet some of those points on that statement? 


GO Mavs!! :biggrin:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like we have quite a number of migrants from DBB.com

:banana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> Easy DH, everyone, or they will be on the bench!
> Want to bet some of those points on that statement?
> 
> 
> GO Mavs!! :biggrin:


*I bet you 200 UCash Points that Finley has 20 points! :biggrin: 
If he doesnt, I will also be relegated to playing jacks with the little girls. :no: *


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Someone please tell me what you can do with the points???what are they for??


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I bet you 200 UCash Points that Finley has 20 points! :biggrin:
> If he doesnt, I will also be relegated to playing jacks with the little girls. :no: *


ROFL See why you are so special to me!!!!!! 
I don't even know if I have 200 points, but will let you have them as I get them this bet is far too inticing to turn down.
I will win this bet... and it will be

:allhail: All Hail Queen Flame

Believe me I have the Jacks and Ball waiting!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, I'm glad Finley was just soo amazing today


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> ROFL See why you are so special to me!!!!!!
> I don't even know if I have 200 points, but will let you have them as I get them this bet is far too inticing to turn down.
> I will win this bet... and it will be
> 
> ...



This is just a gentle reminder DHarris .... I would have rather Fin had 20 and we won!!!

It ain't over 'till its over and I don't hear a fat lady singing.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Flame...how about we do double or nothing? 400 points for Finley scoring 20 on Wednesday....I know it won't happen, but it sure would be nice to see him contributing.*


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Flame...how about we do double or nothing? 400 points for Finley scoring 20 on Wednesday....I know it won't happen, but it sure would be nice to see him contributing.*


I'm up for that! Double or nothing it is!

We have a serious problem to over come with the lack of D. 
I really would have liked Harris to play on TMac as his latteral movement is so quick. That might not be a popular thought, but, it's mine!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Who? 

THE WHOLE DAMN TEAM!! If they lose tomorrow, this series IS OVER.*


----------

